# Box templates



## bombus

I found this blog that has lots of templates, including a soap box.
I would like to find a supplier who carries white boxes in more than one
size, but if I have to, I will make my own.


----------



## agriffin

This place is cool too if you want to make your own boxes...you just plug in your size.  And the coolest part is, you can save to a pdf and put your own graphics on the boxes and stuff...

http://www.comfused.be/flex/tuckboxmaker/v2.swf


----------



## bombus

Wow agriffin- I really like that. Is there a home page with other templates?
or is there just a tuck box? And- how do you use the blank lines. Are they
for typing labels? or for inserting clip art?


----------



## bombus

o.k. I tried to save it- guess I don't know how to save as a pdf file.
When I opened it, I just got a black window. Do I put it in a word doc?


----------



## agriffin

bombus said:
			
		

> o.k. I tried to save it- guess I don't know how to save as a pdf file.
> When I opened it, I just got a black window. Do I put it in a word doc?



Hmmmm, yeah, I can't figure out what the blank boxes do.   I didn't see any more templates just this one.  I think I found this link on the Southern Soapers blog.  To save as a PDF, I just choose print and then print to Adobe PDF maker... you may or may not have that option.


----------



## bombus

I got it to print! Thanks so much for the link. I'm gonna play with this!


----------



## Lindy

I used that page to make some boxes for guest size bars - love them:

















That is a great page!


----------



## agriffin

Nice!  I played around with it a bit, but haven't actually made one yet.


----------



## Lindy

I really like it!

I built the template to size, then printed it and scanned it so I could add the graphics....


----------



## frieda

Strange, this link doesn't want to open for me...and I was so proud that it was a belgian link...


----------



## Relle

Won't open here either   .


----------



## Iris Reola

The person's server is down, so someone else is hosting the tuckbox generator for them: http://www.truekidgames.com/Tuckbox.swf

And this is a great find! A woman my mom works for is interested in buying some soap to give as gifts so I'll need to package them, and these look great! I can modify them to my liking (like adding a little window for peeking and so my soap can breathe) and just print them as I need them.


----------



## frieda

Thank you very much for the link Iris!


----------



## MsSharLee

here's another link tha tyou can plug in your size and make a template

http://www.cpforbes.net/tuckbox/tuckbox.cgi


----------



## sacdesigner

*Packaging*

I know this thread is a little old but I happened to find another great box generator online. You can see it and use it by visiting: http://www.ideogram.nl/boxmaker/  :razz:


----------



## SoapPapaw

It wouldn't open for me either.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher

agriffin said:


> This place is cool too if you want to make your own boxes...you just plug in your size.  And the coolest part is, you can save to a pdf and put your own graphics on the boxes and stuff...
> 
> http://www.comfused.be/flex/tuckboxmaker/v2.swf


This link took me to a spam site


----------



## earlene

This is a 9 year old thread, so it is no surprise the links no longer work.


----------



## SoaperForLife

If you go here: http://www.ee0r.com/boxes/ and use the *Craig Forbes' Tuckbox Generator *link*, *you can input your desired measurements and create the template in pdf form.


----------

